# Sonic Turbo Badges



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS turned me onto these, so I ordered three, and they just arrived today. I'm gone for the weekend again, so they won't be going on until at least Monday. I have my idea of where I think they should go, but I thought I'd get others' opinions before I actually stick them down. I took a piece of masking tape and taped one on temporarily in the different places I thought of.


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

IMHO, and only because you have three, but on the C pillars & below the right rear tail light looks best. I've heard of debadging a car, but over badging... J/K. :biggrin:


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

In my opinion--and no offense--you definitely over badged man. It loses its affect with that many turbo badges. 


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

WMPthree said:


> In my opinion--and no offense--you definitely over badged man. It loses its affect with that many turbo badges.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


He didn't put them on yet, he's just asking our opinion where to put them
He only has three. 

Honestly I'd leave it with one on the right side trunk lid.thats where I have mine.


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

TechCruzer said:


> IMHO, and only because you have three, but on the C pillars & below the right rear tail light looks best. I've heard of debadging a car, but over badging... J/K. :biggrin:


I agree, the badges look best on the c pillar and and below the light. I also light the idea of putting one on the engine block. How do you makes these stick?


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

You have my vote for the last pic, the third one is too much on one row across.

The first two would look better if you put the TURBO beside the RS instead of below it. Try that one and post a pic.

My 2 cents. Nonetheless, it'll look good!


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I like the one under the tail light. If you dont use them all I will buy one off of you.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Yeah I think having one on right lower trunk lid looks best. Thats what i did and I ordered 4 of them. Still trying to decide if I want to use any of the 3 I have left. I was thinking maybe somewhere in interior and on engine cover but I didnt what to overbadge it. I cant take the credit for the trunk lid position because I just did what Chevy did on the Sonic. I wonder why the Cruze didnt get these from the factory, anyone know?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Lower trunk lid looks great. I'm also partial to under the RS badges on the doors for some reason. The others are not doing it for me. 

I think Chevy didn't put these onto the car from the factory since the Cruze is meant to be a family/commuter car, not "sporty" like the Sonic. They don't go with the image Chevy wanted to create with the Cruze. They want the turbo to be invisible, so they clamped down on the intake noise and exhaust noise. And, didn't plaster the car with "turbo" badges like they did the Sonic. Turbo implies sporty, and the Sonic is marketed as such. Even though a turbo Sonic and a turbo Cruze are fairly evenly matched stock for stock.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Can you explain why they have a RS package for the Cruze? That implies sporty to me. Well I think they shouldve at least used the Turbo badge on the RS.


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

If you must, I vote for under the taillight and remove some of the other badges on the rear. Perhaps keep the RS but get rid of the LTZ. MHO!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks all! Indeed, I haven't stuck them down permanently at all, just looking for ideas at this point. I didn't want to put my thoughts because I didn't want to sway anyone's opinion, but my initial thoughts were below the taillight (AutumnCruzeRS and Sonic style), and below the RS on the door. I will take a pic with it next to the RS on the door when I get home tomorrow.

I do like the C-pillar idea (I had this in mind when I ordered them- as it's also Chrysler 200 style), but I'm not sure how well it would stick to that plastic. Anyone have experience taping stuff onto plastic like that?

The badges are genuine GM parts and come with double sided tape on the back already. I just stuck a little piece of masking tape rolled up on the back to stick it to the car, so it was stuck to the car and the stuff covering the adhesive. If you enlarge the C pillar pic, you'll see a little white tab on the left side that's the end of the adhesive covering.

FYI, these are about $3 and some change on eBay with $2 shipping, sold by a GM dealer in Lancaster, PA (Faulkner, I think).


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Well, I put the trunk badge on tonight, just below the taillight. Others still TBD.

But, here's a pic of it taped next to the door RS, as referenced earlier-










I don't think I like that as much as below it, but I do like the C pillar best.


----------



## Robafett (Apr 25, 2011)

Those are pretty sweet... I got decals for mine about a year ago and put them on the hood... check out my garage pics.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Under the right rear tail light, sell the other two.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> Thanks all! Indeed, I haven't stuck them down permanently at all, just looking for ideas at this point. I didn't want to put my thoughts because I didn't want to sway anyone's opinion, but my initial thoughts were below the taillight (AutumnCruzeRS and Sonic style), and below the RS on the door. I will take a pic with it next to the RS on the door when I get home tomorrow.
> 
> I do like the C-pillar idea (I had this in mind when I ordered them- as it's also Chrysler 200 style), but I'm not sure how well it would stick to that plastic. Anyone have experience taping stuff onto plastic like that?
> 
> ...


You got a link to the eBay?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

2011 2013 Chevrolet Cruze Turbo Emblem | eBay


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Robafett said:


> Those are pretty sweet... I got decals for mine about a year ago and put them on the hood... check out my garage pics.


Those do look nice, and I really like the black and red! It certainly goes with the black/red interior, but it looks good from a distance too!


----------



## jjackson082604 (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks for the link, I just ordered it should be getting it by Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## jahrasta (May 31, 2012)

i put mine on the truck. looked like the best spot to put it. i debadged the LTZ and CRUZE emblems


----------

